# Used scratch tickets overwhelm lottery officials



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Boston - AP) - Some times good ideas go bad. Just ask the Massachusetts State Lottery about its "Instant Replay" anti-litter initiative. 

The program when awry yesterday at an Earth-Fest celebration in Boston. 

To cut down on litter from scratch-off tickets, the lottery began Instant Replay. The occasional program allows people to trade in 25 used scratch offs for one new ticket. 

Yesterday at Earth-Fest on the Charles River esplanade, people lugged up to 400,000 used tickets to redeem. The line stretched for a mile along Storrow Drive. 

Lottery spokeswoman Beth Bresnahan says Instant Replay had to be shut down "due to safety concerns."



(Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)


----------

